# DD yesterday



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Early in the day my daughter gets a huge Chipotle order. As soon as she walks in, pick it up and swipe, they cancel. DD told her to keep the order and paid her half. I drive for a few hours after work and it is pretty popping, hit after hit, no wait time and no dead miles. Then I get an order cancelled from Red Robin as I am pulling away. Made $100 bucks in about 4 hours and a bunch of free food. 

Sometimes the stars line up.


----------



## Bobby06102019 (Jul 11, 2019)

Yay! Please let us know how tomorrow go. In my experience, if you have a great day the next day is always little below average. I still can't say for sure if this is the algorithm which bring you back to an average $/hour for the week or its just coincidence.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Yesterday was a good day also. I was raining to beat the band, got stacked orders the whole time I worked. I worked 5 to 8 and made a little over 70 bucks.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

One of the little perks of being a delivery driver is getting an unexpected meal every now and then. Consider yourself lucky any time it’s not fast food


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

part-timer said:


> Yesterday was a good day also. I was raining to beat the band, got stacked orders the whole time I worked. I worked 5 to 8 and made a little over 70 bucks.


Don't do DD alot anymore but do enough to keep accont in good standing, mainly uber and lyft but made $46.13 in 4 hours last night 5:15-9:13 PM


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I love these lol. Pick up from Chipotle and at some point she had texted me and I didn't see it until I had arrived at the dropoff address.
Here's the text:








Googled the new address and it was another 5 miles away. Marked delivered since I was at the address in the app and had free Chipotle lol
At least she admitted to being an idiot lol


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Rockocubs said:


> Don't do DD alot anymore but do enough to keep accont in good standing, mainly uber and lyft but made $46.13 in 4 hours last night 5:15-9:13 PM


Opposite for me, dropped Uber a while back and just picked up Doordash.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> I love these lol. Pick up from Chipotle and at some point she had texted me and I didn't see it until I had arrived at the dropoff address.
> Here's the text:
> View attachment 335461
> 
> ...


But I thought the app changed for DD. For me when the timer runs out it asks me to leave the food in a safe place such as the porch.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Turned out to be a good week for both of us. Both did over $400 for the week. She drives between classes for college and I drive on my day off(if I don't fish that day), and a few hours in the evening after work. Most weeks are somewhere between $100 and $300, depending on the block of time I get and whether or not I have other stuff to do in the evenings.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I dont think it's possible in my market to break 20/hr now on dd most orders are 6 bucks and change and at best 3 an hour can be done and 3 is really really pushing it


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

Im in the SF bay area on DD, and the damn deliveries take so long, even if they are $8-10 deliveries. I prefer rideshare to this for sure. 
I dont have the patience to do more than 10 deliveries. Im seeing 2 trips per hour MAX. 
I dont accept every dash though. 60% AR. 

I thought Rideshae was a joke, but in my market doing deliveries is suffering imo. More inconsistent too. I guess its better than UberEats, but barely.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

I cant believe that ontop of their shady pay system, they have the nerve to charge $2.00 to instant pay. Then they go on and only let you cash out 1x a day? If i was charging the IC $2.00 per cashout, i would let them cashout 10x a day, lol. vs $0.50 that im use to on other platforms.

I guess its safe to say that DD is the LYFT of deliver apps, lol.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Uber1111uber said:


> I dont think it's possible in my market to break 20/hr now on dd most orders are 6 bucks and change and at best 3 an hour can be done and 3 is really really pushing it


Yes same in my Market with out the $2-5 extra pay, when my average orders per hour is 1.84 and $11.96 hour before expenses. Saturday night oredres range between $4-$6 ,


----------

